# Program has performed an illegal operation



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

This pops up several times a day. And I have to close the website I am looking at. Is this a virus? One of my favorite sites is the Ft Myers News Press I am unable to read the paper due to the illagle operation warning. I have AVG and Spybot and both show no problems. This is win 98 system. Oh yes, it also says there is an internal error. Our other computer is XP in our Florida home has no problems. 
Any ideas on solving the problem?


----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

I don't have a solution but I did have that same message pop-up continuously when I was running Windows 98. It was so annoying!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd do a repair first. To do that:

* Click Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> System Information
* Click Tools (tool bar) -> Internet Explorer Repair Tool

If that doesn't work, you might want to simply uninstall Internet Explorer (it won't actually install it, it'll just revert to the previous version), and then download and reinstall it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

That website is loaded with Javascript. I suspect that they're throwing Javascript variables at you that your version of Java can't handle, forcing Java (which is integral to Internet Explorer) into error. 

Javascript programmers are like that. They seem to think it's more important to show everyone that they can use the latest & greatest Java variables than it is for visitors to be able to view their page. 

If my theory is correct you will need to update Internet Explorer in order to view that page, since Internet Explorer updates come with updated versions of Java. You didn't say what version of Internet Explorer you're using, but it's likely you can get an update from Microsoft. Alternatively, you could download FireFox and use it to access that page, since FireFox comes with its own Java interpreter.


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

Firefox may be what I need. Does firefox install easy for a non computer savy person? And, I don't know what version of expolrer I have. I am somewhat home bound and am spending more time on the computer. I had a heart attack Jan 2 and am having to ease back on my otherwise busy schedule untill my strength comes back. Thanks for the help Nevada and Kung. :hobbyhors


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Boss Cooker said:


> Firefox may be what I need. Does firefox install easy for a non computer savy person? And, I don't know what version of expolrer I have. I am somewhat home bound and am spending more time on the computer. I had a heart attack Jan 2 and am having to ease back on my otherwise busy schedule untill my strength comes back. Thanks for the help Nevada and Kung.


You're probably right, FireFox is the easiest way around the problem. Yes, it's a no-brainer to install. 

Download it here free:

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

Thank you Nevada, I instlled Firefox. The first thing I did was to visit the News Press website. It works!!! :dance: :hobbyhors


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Firefox also keeps worms and viruses out of your pc~!


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Firefox and Thunderbird for me. Some sites say one must have IE to download their files and I tell them they can keep them. Always UPDATE!


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

there is a plugin for firefox that allows you to access websites that need IE...do a google search for it, because i dont have the exact link.


----------

